# KINDLE vs IPad AIR



## AZTT (6 Novembre 2013)

L&#8217;écran de la Kindle Fire HDX meilleur que l&#8217;iPad Air - MacPlus


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Novembre 2013)

AZTT a dit:


> Lécran de la Kindle Fire HDX meilleur que liPad Air - MacPlus



Et donc ?


----------



## Larme (8 Novembre 2013)

> La Kindle Fire HDX prend notamment les premières places en terme de réflexion de l&#8217;écran, en contraste élevé par-rapport à la lumière ambiante, en fidélité absolue des couleurs. Amazon a réalisé là un sans-faute qui n&#8217;aurait pas été possible sans un très bon matériel et une excellente calibration. *Cela ne signifie évidemment pas que l&#8217;écran de l&#8217;iPad Air soit mauvais. Les deux tablettes offrent chacune une qualité d&#8217;image de pointe avec une grande fidélité aux couleurs ; elles sont « non seulement meilleures que n&#8217;importe quelle autre tablette, mais aussi bien supérieures à beaucoup de téléviseurs HD, ordinateurs portables et moniteurs »*


Ai-je réellement besoin d'avoir le top du top en matière d'écran sur des trucs dont je ne distinguerais pas forcément les différences à moins d'avoir les deux en même temps sous les yeux, et encore ? Quand on arrive à un certain niveau de qualité mais surtout de ressenti, de maigres distinctions ne sont pas forcément indispensables.


----------

